# Το έθιμο του κωνειάζεσθαι



## UsualSuspect (Jun 28, 2010)

"Κατά τους Αρχαϊκούς χρόνους η Κέα ήταν φημισμένη για το πολιτικό της σύστημα αλλά και για το έθιμο του «κωνειάζεσθαι», σύμφωνα με το οποίο όσοι πολίτες περνούσαν τα 70 χρόνια αυτοκτονούσαν με κώνειο γιατί οι πνευματικές και σωματικές τους δυνάμεις δεν ήταν πια χρήσιμες στην πολιτεία."

Η λύση στο ασφαλιστικό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι διαβάζω στον Στράβωνα:
προσέταττε γάρ, ὡς ἔοικεν, ὁ νόμος τοὺς ὑπὲρ ἑξήκοντα ἔτη γεγονότας κωνειάζεσθαι.

Πάνω που θα 'λεγα ότι δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2010)

Ε, καλά, δεδομένου ότι οι σημερινοί 35άρηδες ισοδυναμούν με τους παλιούς 25άρηδες, έχουμε περιθώριο ακόμα και με τα δεδομένα του Στράβωνα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2010)

UsualSuspect said:


> Η λύση στο ασφαλιστικό;



Μπα, μάλλον η μετεξέλιξή του... (εργατικού και ασφαλιστικού).


----------

